# Helmet cam.



## Treetom (Nov 6, 2010)

Finally got a chance to use the POV helmet cam. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vaA0SjZ9Ptk


----------



## ozzy42 (Nov 7, 2010)

Nice video.
The safety police will be along here shortly though to hand out opinion citations for using that top-handle saw[that was designed to be used one handed] with only one hand.

The cut at 0:53 does look a bit scary though.


----------



## CWME (Nov 7, 2010)

That was cool to watch, thanks for posting!


----------



## RacerX (Nov 8, 2010)

Nice work, with the exception that Ozzy mentioned. What kind of camera?


----------



## atvguns (Nov 8, 2010)

ozzy42 said:


> Nice video.
> The safety police will be along here shortly though to hand out opinion citations for using that top-handle saw[that was designed to be used one handed] with only one hand.
> 
> The cut at 0:53 does look a bit scary though.



What? Are you saying that he had 2 hands on the saw and shouldn't of


----------



## Treetom (Nov 8, 2010)

*Sony POV*



RacerX said:


> Nice work, with the exception that Ozzy mentioned. What kind of camera?



Not the new Sony HD POV ($2500.00 msrp by the way)


----------



## KD57 (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks for the video! That's a super nice helmet cam too.


----------



## ozzy42 (Nov 9, 2010)

atvguns said:


> What? Are you saying that he had 2 hands on the saw and shouldn't of



No, that's not what I was saying.
What I was saying was the safety police will say ''he should have used two hands''

He did it the way most ,including myself do it. Cut -n-toss, repeat,repeat,repeat.


----------



## atvguns (Nov 11, 2010)

ozzy42 said:


> No, that's not what I was saying.
> What I was saying was the safety police will say ''he should have used two hands''
> 
> He did it the way most ,including myself do it. Cut -n-toss, repeat,repeat,repeat.



Ok! it makes more sense when you are not reading it at 4:30 in the morning


----------



## flushcut (Nov 11, 2010)

ozzy42 said:


> No, that's not what I was saying.
> What I was saying was the safety police will say ''he should have used two hands''
> 
> He did it the way most ,including myself do it. Cut -n-toss, repeat,repeat,repeat.



You just became the safety po-po by default!
Sweet video thanks for posting.


----------



## the Aerialist (Dec 16, 2010)

*Sony CyberShot as Helmet Cam*

Here is my second attempt at using my Sony CyberShot shirt pocket camera as in tree camcorder. It's small and light and does 1080 HD video:

http://www.youtube.com/user/MrAerialArborist?feature=mhum#p/a/u/2/mJTpmeabyh0

This was my first attempt at helmet cam:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLIOrlS6VZ8&feature=related


----------



## RacerX (Dec 17, 2010)

Aerial Arborist said:


> Here is my second attempt at using my Sony CyberShot shirt pocket camera as in tree camcorder. It's small and light and does 1080 HD video:



Nice video from the Sony. The one TIP and cutting with the saw way over your head is a bit scary however.


----------



## Treetom (Dec 17, 2010)

*Homemade helmet mount?*

Aerial Arborist, that's quite an innovation with the pocket cam. How do you know when it's on or off, or do you just let er run all the way through the job then edit later? Wireless remote? I've got some video I shot with a Kodak handy cam. I mounted it to a hardhat by cutting a small hole in the brim and connecting the camera with a 1/4 inch thumb screw. All (MOST) digital cameras have the 1/4 inch thread in the bottom. Is the video of the top drop on the pine uploaded yet?


----------



## the Aerialist (Dec 18, 2010)

Treetom said:


> Aerial Arborist, that's quite an innovation with the pocket cam. How do you know when it's on or off, or do you just let er run all the way through the job then edit later? Wireless remote? I've got some video I shot with a Kodak handy cam. I mounted it to a hardhat by cutting a small hole in the brim and connecting the camera with a 1/4 inch thumb screw. All (MOST) digital cameras have the 1/4 inch thread in the bottom. Is the video of the top drop on the pine uploaded yet?



Well knowing that it's running is a problem. I stopped right before I topped the Pine to make sure it was recording and of course shut it off instead. To bad, 'cause it was an awesome drop right into the small landing area inside the hedges. The rest of it went into the LZ too in 5' sections, and I missed it all!.

I mounted it just as you did with a small hole in the brim of my hard hat (Peltor) but I added a small strip of velcro to keep it from moving around on me. The second video I posted was my first attempt at using it and I had it on a very expensive ($150) specialized adjustable arm that held it out to the side (you can see it in the shadow on the ground when I started) after looking at it I saw that it was small enough to go right on the brim of the Peltor helmet and I didn't need the $150 attachment at all.

I'll see if I cam add a photo of the setup later.


----------



## Treetom (Dec 18, 2010)

*Turn on camera, remove lens cap...*

Too bad you missed the grand finale on the big pine drop. When I used the Kodak on a hardhart, I'd take it off and look at the camera before key shots, just to make sure the camera was running. A wireless remote is nice, but adds a lot to the cost of a helmet system, as does fancy mounting hardware. But you still have to turn the camera on: My "Another Pine Tree" video further down in this forum would have been much more interesting if I'd turned on the helmet cam before sending the climber up. Keep up the good work. You didn't get the shot, but you did get that pine down into a tight spot. I can only imagine what it looked like.


----------



## the Aerialist (Dec 24, 2010)

*Looked small from where I was ...*



Treetom said:


> ... I can only imagine what it looked like.



Well it filled that yard. If you listen to the video I tell the guys on the rope (not regular crew) to "Try to Pull it into the truck" which was my way of getting a good pull out of them in the direction I wanted them to pull.


----------



## Treetom (Dec 25, 2010)

Looking forward to more videos.


----------



## Rickytree (Jan 4, 2011)

Treetom said:


> Looking forward to more videos.


 
Hey so do I. Nice video Treetom! I especially like the narration. Classic:hmm3grin2orange:


----------

